
Eric Ries -- The Lean Startup [video] - iamelgringo
http://hackersandfounders.tv/e2N/eric-ries-the-lean-startup/
======
patio11
Skip 5 minutes in to get to Eric Ries talking. After you do that, this is
_very_ worth your time.

~~~
patio11
And skip to 87:30 (plus a wee bit) for Eric's take on lean publishing,
including an absolutely _priceless_ anecdote on the answer to "If I had data
on actual customer behavior for this book, would you use that data to change
how you would create/market the book?"

And I'm going to forever quote their answer on "Why I will probably not
publish a book."

~~~
iamelgringo
And, after interacting with his publishers over the last 6 weeks I can
completely agree. Eric was phenomenal to work with... his publishers... less
so.

That being said, Eric stepped in. Waived his speaking fee (which is
substantial) and waived the book purchase requirement.

In a nutshell, Eric's story is that he moved from code hacking to company /
startup hacking. Really, really good stuff.

------
rbanffy
Can the organization provide a podcast with a more mobile-friendly format than
the 1280x720 provided?

I would do it myself, but the RSS does not provide enough information to
generate the video URL and I am not in the mood to do screen-scraping. Besides
that, in order to be able to play it on my iPod (I like to watch them at the
gym) I'd have to re-encode the videos with a lower resolution and that's a big
no-no for me (not to consider the rights problem).

~~~
raypaw
For those looking for a mobile-friendly feed try this:
<http://hackersandfounders.tv/feeds/mrss/>

~~~
rbanffy
Thanks, but, for some reason, iTunes thinks it can't play the videos.

------
RKlophaus
Saw Eric speak at a DC Lean Startup Circle meetup event... excellent
presenter, highly recommend watching the video or seeing him in person if
possible.

------
Shenglong
A tip to everyone: When speaking, don't _umm_ in regular intervals... that's
all your listeners will listen on.

Individual _um_ s and _uh_ s can add flavor and aren't overall too
distracting. However, if you _um_ in regular intervals with the same tone,
especially when it's a connection, it's _REALLY_ distracting. Ugh.

